
Why Is There Something Rather Than Nothing? (1981) [pdf] - reedwolf
http://www.stafforini.com/existence/Nozick%20-%20Why%20is%20there%20something%20rather%20than%20nothing.pdf
======
scastiel
Ricky Gervais gave a very satisfying answer to this exact question:
[https://youtu.be/P5ZOwNK6n9U?t=70](https://youtu.be/P5ZOwNK6n9U?t=70)

